
How to Use Parameters in sp_execute_external_script - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/03/11/microsoft-sql-server-r-services-sp-execute-external-script-ii/
======
nielsb
A lowdown of sp_execute_external_script and its @params and @parameter1
parameters, using Process Monitor and WireShark

